# J9031 BCG Question



## ksamples (Oct 21, 2009)

I was just needing confirmation that my answer is correct. We are billing for the BCG (J9031) and we are billing 1 unit. The hcpcs book states per instillation. Is this correct and does anyone know where I could get documentation showing this. Thanks.


----------

